# Strange spots on ropefish



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been meaning to post this for a while now, but I'm noticing something strange on my ropefish. At first, he had a blackish line/spot along one of his scales. Just one. It stayed one, and he was acting fine. But now they're multiplying! There's about 4-5 black spots now. He's still acting normal but it worries me that they've multiplied. Can someone please tell me what these are? I'm afraid I can not provide a picture, because I am at school and I also can not get a clear pic.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Spots are still there..


----------

